# Antibiotics Facts



## Thomsyn (Dec 4, 2007)

First of all, what are antibiotics? Antibiotics are medicines that kill bacteria. There are many types of antibiotics. Each works a little differently and acts on different types of bacteria. Really, do antibiotics actually KILL bacteria. This does not appear to be so. The stunning flexibility of these germs, the simplest of all creatures, has allowed them to survive where nothing else can. These germs can be found in the hottest, scalding vents on the ocean floors to the freezing waters of the Arctics. Now these germs are repelling the most concentrated of all assaults on their existence -- antimicrobial drugs. So, then, antibiotics apparently cannot KILL bacteria. At least, it does not obliterate the existence of the bacteria because Resilient Germs Rebound. It may reduce the number of live bacteria, but it does not totally wipe bacteria out. So what do you think? Antibiotics are powerful medicines, but they cannot cure everything. Antibiotics do not work against illnesses that are caused by a virus. With the constant studies and research, and of serious infectious diseases, that are popping up from resistant germs that rebound, do you think that antibiotics are able to cure everything? What is your thought or experience?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I believe in careful use of them.Remember bacteria can kill us/maim us/cause extended or serious illness, so not treating anything bacterial at all is not an option.They are very good at overcoming situations that are toxic to them as pretty much everything tries to kill thm off. Most antibiotics are derived from things non-bacteria used to kill bacteria in nature. Antibiotics can kill bacteria, they just do not always kill all of them every time.Careful use means only when you actually have something bacterial (as opposed to viral) where there is risk in just letting your body deal with it (that includes no only life and limb but how long would you be out of work orunable to care for yourself or those that depend on you).When you need them, take ALL OF THEM. Not just until you feel better. Half killing them is part of the resistence problem in addition to taking them for viruses or "just in case". Taking the full course helps to make sure you got them all, not just some of them that then share what made them survive the antibiotic a bit longer with everyone. Enough rounds of surviving just a bit longer and you end up with something that specific drug does not kill.No bacteria is resistent to every single antibiotic, but they can become resistent to more than one at once.Antibiotics were never designed to cure everything, so they do not.


----------

